# Timid baby rat



## basilsnarf (Jan 30, 2010)

I have recently got 2 baby rats, one is very friendly and appears to have been handled before but the other is very timid and skittish. I am unable to pick her up , she is very fast. As she is so timid I have spent the last week just letting her sniff my hand and trying to get her used to me, she will sniff me and licks my hand but also nips the tips of my fingers. She will climb up my arm but I wont let her out of the cage as I am pretty sure she will run off and I wont be able to get her back in the cage!When she nips it is gentle and doesnt feel like she is trying to hurt me, maybe just curious?If anyone has any tips on how to get her to stop nipping or handle her then that would be great!
Thanks for your help


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

shes jsut getting used to you, keep working with her and let her move at her pown pace and she'll get used to you.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Whenever I had newbie rats, I'd visit everyone every half-hour for a while, then if he/she would show signs of interest everytime I walked by, I would visit him/her first, then the ones who already know they're also getting a chance. When he/she does it everytime, then I'd try to pick her up every hour, for about 15 min., until he/she feels absolutely secure enough to come out w/the others to play, with me sitting with them for a few days, then on their own when he/she's ready. Hmm, maybe that's why they miss me so much when they're visiting other homes for a few days? lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just posted the following on another thread, hope you don't mind me just copying and pasting it!

Tips... some suggestions... forced socialisation. Get her out on you for at least 20 minutes a time, as apparently rats cannot hold fear for longer than that. Good places would be a sofa, chair or bed - places small enough so she can't run and hide from you. You could place a blanket over your knee for her to hide under, or wear a hoody so she could hide in the pocket for safety. While she's on you, you could try feeding her soft foods to lick from your fingers, or a spoon if you'd feel more comfortable. Foods such as baby food or yoghurt - soft food meanss he has to stay on you to eat opposed to running away with solid food to hide and then eat. She should then learn to associate you and coming out of her cage with yummy food.

I think forced socialisation is better as they then get used to you quicker, fearing humans for less time in the long-run - which makes things less stressful for all. Some rats may be very shy and therefore you could be waiting forever if you let them go at their own pace - if they ever got completely used to you at all.


----------

